# Gravely or Scag?



## dway87 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello everyone! New to the forum here. I run a small lawn business where I mow 4-5 yards a week after my full-time job. I currently have a Gravely ZT XL 42" with the Kawasaki engine. While I think the Gravely ZT XL is a good mower, there's some things I don't like about it. The main one's being the small fuel tank and that the foot plate is solid to where I don 't have easy access to the spindles, belt. I've been thinking about upgrading to the Gravely ZT HD or maybe the Scag Liberty Z. I don't want anything bigger than a 48" cut. Any experience with these mowers or other advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a ZT HD52 and love it! I have about an acre and half of far from manicured and smooth lawn and it seems to be holding up well. I have had it about 6 years now and have really had no problems out of it. It has the Kawasaki engine, FR730 I believe.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Both motors you listed are residential grade- might be worth jumping up to the next level.

Those Scag machines are really nice- maybe a bit overpriced. 
Not a huge fan of the Kohler motor, but I know they sell thousands of them.

For the mid $5K price range, I'd start looking into machines with at least the Kawasaki FS series of motors, which is a step up from the FR series in the Gravely ZT HD.

Not sure if this is an option where you live, but look into the Ferris line.
When I did extensive research on my machine, nothing could touch them, as far as value and feature.

I got the Ferris IS600Z, which has suspension, Kawasaki FS600 motor, and ZT3400 hydros, 48" deck for $5,500 new.
Drives at 10mph which is scooting and has big 'ol 5.5gallon tanks.

They've added an IS400Z for $4,700 that has the FR651 and the same hydros as your Gravely ZT HD.
https://www.ferrismowers.com/na/en_us/product-catalog/zero-turn-mowers/400s-zero-turn-mower.html

Anyways, I'm a huge fan. Build quality is great and suspension is well worth it after a long day.


























*Edit-*
Here's another option that is really good value.
Cub Cadet with EFI- fuel injection
$5,800 for a commercial mower. 
https://www.cubcadet.com/en_US/commercial-zero-turn-mowers/pro-z-148-l-efi/53TWEHRF050.html

Also look at the Husqvarna MZT52 (too big?) Around $6K.
https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/zero-turn-mowers/m-zt-52/967177006/

Holy cow, this thing is a tank. Almost ALMOST bought this one, but just a bit bigger than my needs.
You could gobble up the grass. FS motor, ZT3400 hyrdos.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

craigdt said:


> Both motors you listed are residential grade- might be worth jumping up to the next level.
> 
> Those Scag machines are really nice- maybe a bit overpriced.
> Not a huge fan of the Kohler motor, but I know they sell thousands of them.
> ...


I have a husky mzt52 with kawi engine and would absolutely buy it again. I've put 200ish hours on mine with no issues what so ever. You're getting a light duty commercial mower at the same price as a high end residential mower. The FS series is supposedly a commercial engine and zt3400 hydros are fully serviceable and have a much higher weight rating so you can actually do light towing without exceeding specs. I read some complaints that the seat pan cracks and isn't covered under warranty but I've never had an issue. Test drive them if you can because if I ever replace mine I'll probably buy one with a suspension next time!


----------

